# Resolution - Which device should do the upscaling?



## flinnr (Dec 9, 2003)

Trying to figure out if I'm better off letting the Edge upscale 1080i and 720p broadcasts to 4k, and then sending the 4k picture to my TV, or if I should let the Edge simply pass through the 1080i and 720p content, and let the TV (in my case, an LG OLED65C7P) do the upscaling to 4k resolution? One problem I noticed with the latter approach is that the Edge menus are sent to the TV in the same resolution as the content. So, if I'm sending a 480p show to the TV (and letting the TV do the upscaling), all of the Edge menus are in 480P resolution, which looks like crap. Has anyone experimented with which device does a better job of doing the upscaling? Thanks!!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Just try it yourself both ways, and use whichever you prefer!

(For my part, I let the TV do the processing, on the theory that this way the image only gets processed once. But I have a Roamio, which doesn't upscale to 4K.)


----------



## rbronco21 (Nov 1, 2005)

I trust my Sony TV to do a better job than the Tivo. I like to give the native signal from all my sources to the TV.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

The Edge may have quality upscaling . I am surprised no one has tested and evaluated its abilities. I would think the newest device would be best.


----------

